# Wildboar



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anybody have information on hunting wild boar in ohio? I really wanna go out and hunt for them but dont know any public places with them...please let me know


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I know there are no "wild boar" in Ohio just
wild pigs (ferral hogs) the only real wild boars would
have escaped from an exotic ranch.

From what I have found out from the ODNR is that 
there are some public spots in Belmont county (Egypt
Valley Area) also around Wayne National Forest.

They also told me to go and knock on some doors in
those areas because the wild pigs do alot of damage
and most farmers would be happy to let you hunt them.

Good Luck and Good Hunting.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

There are both in types in Vinton and Hocking Co. They are spreading and the ODNR would like you to help control them. They are good eating. Some guys I know that deer hunt the area either see some or kill a couple each year.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

i live only a few miles from egypt valley and hunt it alot ive never seen any wild hogs in the areas i hunt, but i do know a couple farms that do have hogs on them around where i live there used to be a preserve that had them on it and alot of them got loose from it when they were getting ready to close it down and they have boomed in these areas in the past few years..


----------



## carpassassin (Nov 13, 2007)

I grew up not far from the preserve that Ronnie is talking about. I have only seen one in my life and that was in the headlights on my way home from night fishing a couple summers ago. I thought it was a black dog until it stood on the side of the road and got a better look. Pretty neat to see.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

there was one killed this past sunday not far from nelsonville i was told by the guy processing my deer he seen it and it weighed 180 lbs


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I think I read a report here on OGF a while back about a hunter killing a couple at the Delaware Wildlife area. I would like to catch one wandering past my stand one of these days, I here they are better than any pork you can go get at the store!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

They had a picture of one at the Ohio valley hunting store in Nellsonville It was very large. It was shot in hocking county I think. I believe that they did escape from the boar hunting place in Vinton county. They reproduce like rabbits.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....My guess they are escapees from one of the Hunting Preserves here in Ohio...Nothing will stop them from getting out if they want too...Talked to a guide one time he told me they hit the fence full blast..head stretched out and cut through like a knife..You are right they breed like rabbits...They are out there....C.L....!%


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

here is a link to the dnr site that shows the locations of hogs on a map.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/hunting/maps/2008 Feral swine map.bmp

Vinton county looks like the best place to go. I have been thinking of going over that way in the spring to hunt hogs with some buddies of mine. any body know of some public land to hunt hogs on over that way? or know of some private land owners who are willing to let people hunt?

Thanks


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

yakfish said:


> here is a link to the dnr site that shows the locations of hogs on a map.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/hunting/maps/2008 Feral swine map.bmp
> 
> ...


around lake hope there is alot of public hunting grounds


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Is lake hope right in wayne national forest? do you need any special permits to hunt there?


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

No permit needed, this is in zaleski state forest. right in my back yard. over the last 2 years has been approx. 4 to 5 hogs killed in this area that i've heard about.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Wild Hog Meat is wonderful very gamey I love it. I have yet to hunt any in Ohio yet. But thanks for the headsup looks like another creature to add to the list.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

neighbor shot a 15lb piglet yesterday, he was on 4 wheeler and spooked 2 big 250lbers along with 10 to12 piglets,by the time he got his pistol out the little ones were the only ones around.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

saugeye2 said:


> neighbor shot a 15lb piglet yesterday, he was on 4 wheeler and spooked 2 big 250lbers along with 10 to12 piglets,by the time he got his pistol out the little ones were the only ones around.


Good enough for dinner


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

yakfish said:


> here is a link to the dnr site that shows the locations of hogs on a map.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/hunting/maps/2008 Feral swine map.bmp
> 
> ...


I own a 100 acre farm about 2 miles from Double D Ranch. I have been hunting my farm since the 1980's and have yet to see a wild boar. I'm glad because they do a lot of damage on a property.


----------

